# This aggression will not stand, man.



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Much like the US in the big one, I remained mostly neutral until I was bombed. My hand has been forced.

Coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice Alex. You've just jumped down the slippery slope of bombing feet first. Welcome to the dark side. Bombing is all you'll think about now. Can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

DUN..DUN..DUNNNNNNeep:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

But I'm not down with the whole brevity thing!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy Hell..... Looks like some destruction is planned!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Uh Oh :behindsofa:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmmm interesting


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing who gets what. Generous gift man... Quick question though, how does one pick a puffer to bomb?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> Looking forward to seeing who gets what. Generous gift man... Quick question though, how does one pick a puffer to bomb?


You just pick one and send it out......

Mostly it's someone that you think is worthy of getting one.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> Looking forward to seeing who gets what. Generous gift man... Quick question though, how does one pick a puffer to bomb?


I will usally conduct a PM interview to find the best possible canidate for my bombs. My standards are set high and only want quality individuals to recieve my bombs. :razz:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome. It's addictive. I've bombed more sticks than I've smoked this summer. It's just good fun to share, whether it's with buddies on my patio, or BotLs I've met online.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> You just pick one and send it out......
> 
> Mostly it's someone that you think is worthy of getting one.





max gas said:


> I will usally conduct a PM interview to find the best possible canidate for my bombs. My standards are set high and only want quality individuals to recieve my bombs. :razz:


Cool. I finally hit 100 posts, so I think that means I should be able to see fellow Puffers addresses. I might be testing the waters for the first time in the next couple of months.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> Cool. I finally hit 100 posts, so I think that means I should be able to see fellow Puffers addresses. I might be testing the waters for the first time in the next couple of months.


Next couple of months???? pop your bombing cherry now.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

max gas said:


> Next couple of months???? pop your bombing cherry now.


Agreed my Brother!! Know better time than the present!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Some members are in for an explosion! Can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

max gas said:


> Next couple of months???? pop your bombing cherry now.





Hannibal said:


> Agreed my Brother!! Know better time than the present!


Working on building the stash to be able to handle an outgoing bomb. Will be done as soon as I can.

Back to topic. Looking forward to seeing what you hit the casualty victims with...


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> Working on building the stash to be able to handle an outgoing bomb. Will be done as soon as I can.
> 
> Back to topic. Looking forward to seeing what you hit the casualty victims with...


This is me at the moment haha. I only have 5 cigars left from the bombs i got but i have 10 cigars on the way. Yeah i got bombed by shuckins and RGraphics before my first order even arrived.... All i do was come here, ask for help on what to buy first and i get bombed... But you just wait till my collection grows, people will start losing walls around here

Back to topic again. Cant wait to see who gets destroyed here!


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Dizzy said:


> Looking forward to seeing who gets what. Generous gift man... Quick question though, how does one pick a puffer to bomb?


I've been away from Puff for a bit, so I'm taking a prison yard approach. I'm finding some of the toughest SOB(OTL)s here and picking a fight with them immediately. :biggrin:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Space Ace said:


> I've been away from Puff for a bit, so I'm taking a prison yard approach. I'm finding some of the toughest SOB(OTL)s here and picking a fight with them immediately. :biggrin:


See thats probably the worst idea ever. They refuse to lose and wont stop until your dead


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Got another in the wings, but it will require a little more of a studied response. Revenge is best served cold.

In the interim...

Launch code sequence initiated:

0311 0240 0002 4208 3907
0311 0240 0002 4208 3891
0311 0240 0002 4208 3877
0311 0240 0002 4208 3844


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Space Ace said:


> Got another in the wings, but it will require a little more of a studied response. Revenge is best served cold.
> 
> In the interim...
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see the devastation!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Space Ace said:


> Got another in the wings, but it will require a little more of a studied response. Revenge is best served cold.
> 
> In the interim...
> 
> ...


Don't hold back Alex, release your inner aggression on some unexpecting BOTL.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

a noob that isn't wasting any time! LOVE IT! Good job bro!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> a noob that isn't wasting any time! LOVE IT! Good job bro!!!


Should've said a bombing noob Bro..... Been a member sense '09... (almost FOG)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Should've said a bombing noob Bro..... Been a member sense '09... (almost FOG)


I go with posts count in determining noobness...160 in 2 years...yeah, he's a noob! LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> I will usally conduct a PM interview to find the best possible canidate for my bombs. *My standards are set high and only want quality individuals to recieve my bombs*. :razz:


Ummm... you bombed me so so not so sure about the bolded statement above = proof below:


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Noob enough, sure. 

I've wet my beak with a few bombs in the past, but I'm trying to step up my game.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ummm... you bombed me so so not so sure about the bolded statement above = proof below:


I sent that bomb out before really getting to know you Shawn. Had I known what i know now, it might have went somewhere else. :rofl:

J/k! That bomb was all yours


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

_ (from Max Gas) I sent that bomb out before really getting to know you Shawn. Had I known what i know now, it might have went somewhere else. :rofl:

J/k! That bomb was all yours_

I've been told I have that effect on people :hn :lalala:


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Three hits confirmed by Ground Control with one still in transit. Bomb must have taken a wrong turn to get "bombed" its own self up in wine country. Coordinates being re-supplied after a stern talking to and a weekend off to think about what it's done.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Space Ace said:


> Three hits confirmed by Ground Control with one still in transit. Bomb must have taken a wrong turn to get "bombed" its own self up in wine country. Coordinates being re-supplied after a stern talking to and a weekend off to think about what it's done.


Easy there space case - there's lots of BOTL's and the USPS is still in operation so you don't need to go nuclear just yet. Armageddon is still a ways off (maybe). But you done did good so far!! :usa:


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

The bomb in question was sent the same day as the other three, but has been slacking horribly.


----------

